# How do I deal with this? Any answers?



## Mr.T (Jan 30, 2011)

It absolutely tears me up when my wife goes out with friends at night. I know guys are hitting on her, shes dancing with them and they're are exchanging numbers. She says thats all, I trust her but at the same time I know before she met me she had "friends with benefits". She says she doesn't want a relationship but has said jokingly if anything just to have sex with someone. This all tears me up because I know I still love her and I'm bitter and jealous that its not me with her doing these things. 

Whats weird though is that I can go out, find someone, get intimate and have no feelings of cheating or remorse from my wife. Maybe because I'm a guy, or I know she is OK with me "moving on".

I dont know how to deal with the feelings of my wife going out. I think the worst is happening even though we are separated, shes an adult and its now none of my business.


----------

